# Schutzhund clubs in the Louisville, KY area?



## golfprojay01 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello! 

I am going to be adopting a GSD in about two weeks from a GREAT BREEDER and TRAINER in the KENTUCKY area whose name rhymes with WANDA BROWN









But seriously, I would like to take my new girl to Schutzhund classes (?) and brush up on her training. She used to be a certified narcotics K-9 and now I would like for her to be able to protect my wife who works at home by herself. Does anyone know any good Schutzhund clubs in the Louisville, KY area?

Thanks!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I think that Scott Langly is in the area. 

Check the SCH USA site: his club is listed.


----------



## golfprojay01 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

